# Stretched tire performance



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does having stretched tires make your car's handling much worse or is there really not much of a difference? Would a stretched tire handle worse than a non-streched tire of the same size or is it just the fact that you won't have as wide of a tire when stretching rather than not stretching it, and getting a correctly fitted tire?


----------



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Please help


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

ermahgerd, it's fine.. i have a 215/35 on a 19x9.5 and rail my car, carefully though so i don't jack up my wheel. if the tire is on and the bead is seated, it'll take a hell of a lot for that little bastard to pop off.. k, do ett.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

With a stretched tire your lateral grip will be decreased around corners. is it still safe to take a corner at speed? Yes. will you be as fast around the corner. No. with a wider tire you will have a bigger contact patch and in turn more grip. Yes it is "safe" but not as safe as a meaty tire.


----------



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

GVZBORA said:


> With a stretched tire your lateral grip will be decreased around corners. is it still safe to take a corner at speed? Yes. will you be as fast around the corner. No. with a wider tire you will have a bigger contact patch and in turn more grip. Yes it is "safe" but not as safe as a meaty tire.


 Ok thakns for explaining that. What if I were using different wheels. One set of wheels with properly fitted tires, and another set of wheels with tires of the same size but wider wheels so that the tires were stretched. The non-stretched tires would still handle better, correct?


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes that is correct. Stretching a tire weakens the sidewall of the tire at any given point. long story short with a stretched tire the tire is more prone to roll on the wheel. driving on your sidewall= BAD. in theory your contact patch would be bigger with a stretched tire:laugh: but without the sidewall supporting the tread of the tire or to keep its shape you will still loose grip. there is only one real point to stretching tires and I'm sure you know what that is.


----------



## dgirouard39 (Dec 11, 2009)

in the end make sure after the stretch that its thread on the ground not sidewall. also if your gunna stretch don't b!tch out and do a lil one .. go big or go home


----------

